# If its not one it's the other grrrrrrrrr



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

I was hoping for a relaxing few days off over the Easter period.. Fat chance... First it was Ruby with a running bum, last weekend Mr D with cystitis and now Rosie with a very runny bum, been loose for a couple of days so it was boiled chicken but today it's like water pouring out of her... On the up side she is running around like lune .. So vets in the morning for Rosie and me..


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Sorry to hear this, hopefully she will be better soon.

I know what you are going through.

Healing vibes to all your beautiful CP's


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Always the way, hope the cats get better soon.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Thank you ... It's the first time she has been poorly , feel for her two weeks of Calling and now this ... It would be easier if it was down to food change but its not .. The only thing I can think off is that ruby had the same a few weeks ago ... Sending healing vibes back ...  At this rate am going to get grey hairs lol


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> Always the way, hope the cats get better soon.


Thanks CC... The other three are fine... And it better stay that way lol x


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Cats are a worry, my queen is due 9th april and has her sickness back again.
Nothing i can do to help her but after this litter she will be spayed, i cant watch her go through this again.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> Cats are a worry, my queen is due 9th april and has her sickness back again.
> Nothing i can do to help her but after this litter she will be spayed, i cant watch her go through this again.


Oh bless you and her . Then you have the labour and kits to worry about ... Why do we do it lol ...x.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

PetloverJo said:


> Sorry to hear this, hopefully she will be better soon.
> 
> I know what you are going through.
> 
> Healing vibes to all your beautiful CP's


How is Henry now ?...x


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Im not one for a quiet life  i have 2 of my own due kittens, a rescue girl and her 4 week old kitten (doing my head in) and another rescue girl pregnant but not sure when she is due, knowing my luck they will all have kittens at the same time.

Problem is when 1 cat starts sneezing, 3 days later they all start. Luckily i only have 7 rescue cats with me now, better than 18 which i had afew weeks ago.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> Im not one for a quiet life  i have 2 of my own due kittens, a rescue girl and her 4 week old kitten (doing my head in) and another rescue girl pregnant but not sure when she is due, knowing my luck they will all have kittens at the same time.
> 
> Problem is when 1 cat starts sneezing, 3 days later they all start. Luckily i only have 7 rescue cats with me now, better than 18 which i had afew weeks ago.


Omg CC and am moaning ... My hats goes off to you .. But you do a fab job and all the advice you give on here, one very respected lady .. Well hope all goes well with the girls. I will be pleased when the weather gets better then we can all feel alittle better Including the cats lol .


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Hope the vets go ok tomorrow. xxxxx


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> Hope the vets go ok tomorrow. xxxxx


Me tooo... She is in for the night now spoilt little lady.. Will post tomo xx


----------



## Lucy1012 (May 23, 2010)

I blame this horrid weather. I have had 8 cats all go down with flu one at a time prior to it hitting my 2 litters it is never ending.. hope bottoms and tummy's are all good soon.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Lucy1012 said:


> I blame this horrid weather. I have had 8 cats all go down with flu one at a time prior to it hitting my 2 litters it is never ending.. hope bottoms and tummy's are all good soon.


Oh Lucy... Sending healing vibes... I just don't know where they get these bugs from ... Rosie is in with ruby ... Everything is cleaned everyday. Mr D is in on his own , sneeze barriers up . Foot dip before I enter my cattery .. Fresh food , water ,wash hands etc etc etc ... Sometimes I just want to bang my head against a brick wall. Lol ...


----------



## Lucy1012 (May 23, 2010)

Cosmills said:


> Oh Lucy... Sending healing vibes... I just don't know where they get these bugs from ... Rosie is in with ruby ... Everything is cleaned everyday. Mr D is in on his own , sneeze barriers up . Foot dip before I enter my cattery .. Fresh food , water ,wash hands etc etc etc ... Sometimes I just want to bang my head against a brick wall. Lol ...


I know mine are in the house so slightly harder to contain, but we were changing clothes and shoes, between cats, washing hands, using trigene it is horrific


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Lucy1012 said:


> I know mine are in the house so slightly harder to contain, but we were changing clothes and shoes, between cats, washing hands, using trigene it is horrific


Yeah I least I have the cattery which helps.. Well you can do not more Lucy. Hope all of them get well and hopefully never see it again... Fingers and paws crossed here for ya ... X


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Cosmills said:


> How is Henry now ?...x


Touch wood Henry is ok, thanks.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

PetloverJo said:


> Touch wood Henry is ok, thanks.


Great... Just need to get her sorted and we will be in the No mucky bum club lol


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Here he is pictured yesterday, the second pic he was trying to get the camera lol

http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-chat...nto-my-home-year-ago-31st.html#post1062817531


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Awwwwwwww he is a big boy and gorge too ... :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Back from the vets ... Given Rosie a shot of AB and a check over all ok, so fingers crossed Rosie's bum will dry up and we will not be back at the vets anytime soon ... Vet remember me from when Dudley was under him as asked how the little man is ,,, not so little now and is coming on leaps. Had that warm feeling when he asked me ...


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Hi cosmills i remember rosie has runny bum a few weeks ago didn't she then you say ruby did and now rosie again,you say its not food change.

Are they wormed to date?

What i would do if it carries on this way is get some tests done on their poo's see whats going on.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> Hi cosmills i remember rosie has runny bum a few weeks ago didn't she then you say ruby did and now rosie again,you say its not food change.
> 
> Are they wormed to date?
> 
> What i would do if it carries on this way is get some tests done on their poo's see whats going on.


Ruby had it four weeks ish ago and now Rosie ... Not changed there food still on NI .. Wormed upto date, but they are due in two weeks time ... Took a sample in with me today as I wanted it testing ... He did a long health check on her , mainly due to DD .. All good but got to watch her weight lol ..


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Cosmills said:


> Ruby had it four weeks ish ago and now Rosie ... Not changed there food still on NI .. Wormed upto date, but they are due in two weeks time ... Took a sample in with me today as I wanted it testing ... He did a long health check on her , mainly due to DD .. All good but got to watch her weight lol ..


Iv heard people mention something called gardia maybe look up that.Im not sure what symptoms are as never looked it up.


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Oh yes the poo test! That costs a just over a hundred quid. been there done that bought the panacur, steam cleaner, even more antibac wipes.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> Iv heard people mention something called gardia maybe look up that.Im not sure what symptoms are as never looked it up.


They are doing a full screening on her . Could be stress related as she has just come out of call. She is fine in herself been upto no good most of the day which is so not like her ... Lol


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

PetloverJo said:


> Oh yes the poo test! That costs a just over a hundred quid. been there done that bought the panacur, steam cleaner, even more antibac wipes.


I get a discounted rate now... VIP member lol.


----------



## Lucy1012 (May 23, 2010)

PetloverJo said:


> Oh yes the poo test! That costs a just over a hundred quid. been there done that bought the panacur, steam cleaner, even more antibac wipes.


ouch, luckily my vet is able to do things like this on the spot so cheaper.

Giardia is worth a read up about WLBSH, it is another thing that does the rounds quicker than lightning.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Lucy1012 said:


> ouch, luckily my vet is able to do things like this on the spot so cheaper.
> 
> Giardia is worth a read up about WLBSH, it is another thing that does the rounds quicker than lightning.


Like we don't have enuff to deal with ... Huff... My vet does some testing they did Mr D wee sample last week... All clear.. Should get her results by Friday , just checked her litter so far so good.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Cosmills said:


> They are doing a full screening on her . Could be stress related as she has just come out of call. She is fine in herself been upto no good most of the day which is so not like her ... Lol


Perhaps test for Tritrichomonas as well, it's often not included in a standard screening (over here) so may need to be asked for.


----------



## Lucy1012 (May 23, 2010)

spotty cats said:


> Perhaps test for Tritrichomonas as well, it's often not included in a standard screening (over here) so may need to be asked for.


it is on the increase here so I think it is one they check for. but worth mentioning.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Thanks I will ring them on tuesday to check... Checked her this morning no runny poos and she has eaten well this morning ... Was thinking last night the only thing I have changed in the past week is my brand of cat litter .. Could this cause her to have bad belly ... .?


----------



## Lucy1012 (May 23, 2010)

not unless she is eating it


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Lucy1012 said:


> not unless she is eating it


She did have a habit of scooping it out the tray when she was a kitten.. But closed boxes now so she cannot get it out .. I hope she is not eating it lol ... How are your lot Lucy, any improvement x


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Now Dudley .... Does it ever end ... I give up


----------



## Lucy1012 (May 23, 2010)

oh no.... poor you.. have you any pro kolin, I swear by the stuff (others not so much)


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Lucy1012 said:


> oh no.... poor you.. have you any pro kolin, I swear by the stuff (others not so much)


No just back on the old boiled chicken ... Not seen anything in his litter yet, so hopefully he has got rid.. Am back at work today so OH has the job of checking lol ...


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Oh not another one, hope all are better soon


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

OH just rang and told me he has not been as yet .. so fingers crossed the bug has done its rounds .. so am waiting for a firm poo lol x

_Posted from Petforums.co.uk App for Android_


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Gosh you are having a rough time.
Pro-kaolin i find is good, i also use Kaolin from the chemist, but make sure it doesnt contain morphine.


----------



## sharonbee (Aug 3, 2011)

Hope they are better soon, it must be a worry for you at the moment. Sending positive vibes.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> Gosh you are having a rough time.
> Pro-kaolin i find is good, i also use Kaolin from the chemist, but make sure it doesnt contain morphine.


Oh a didnt know you could use that I have some in the kitch cupboard , how much do you give them ?????


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Well so far so good ... All now have firm poo ... Am over the moon ... Yipeeeeeee


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

sharonbee said:


> Hope they are better soon, it must be a worry for you at the moment. Sending positive vibes.


Think your vibes worked... All have lovely firm poos lol .. Thx x


----------

